# Pickens Co. Roll Call



## Gunner308 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup. Its about that time. 
Everyone who is hunting Pickens this season, let us know whats going on in your neck of the woods.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 8, 2012)

Acorns are falling right now .....


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 8, 2012)

got several decent bucks on cam, cant wait for the velvet to come off to see what there working with, one thing for sure, the bear population has exploded this year, we cant even keep our feeders on the tree or on their legs


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 8, 2012)

i'll be in the woods any chance i get when i'm home in ga


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 8, 2012)

any sightings or luck opening day?


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 12, 2012)

I have seen several doe and fawn groups, two bucks a small 6 and small 8.  Seems like they are feeding on acorns pretty good right now.


----------



## krittergitter (Sep 14, 2012)

seen a decent lil 8 pt. last monday hunting in marble hill


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 17, 2012)

talked to my dad he missed a 16  or 17" 8 pointer with the cross bow this weekend


----------



## drewpatt (Sep 18, 2012)

Struggling a little this season so far. Think there's way to much for them to eat rite now & they aint moving a lot where I'm at.


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw two doe and an 8 pt.  thought real hard about shooting him, but let him go, he was under 10 yards from stand.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Sep 20, 2012)

Mornings or afternoons been better lately?


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 21, 2012)

morning is when I saw the 8 pt and two does, evenings mosdtly does.  I went in the am right after the rain, when it has cooler.


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 23, 2012)

drewpatt said:


> Struggling a little this season so far. Think there's way to much for them to eat rite now & they aint moving a lot where I'm at.



I agree. Theres too many choices right now and its very abundent.


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, Sat am saw a total of 4 bucks three 8 and one 10, never could get a shot on the bigger deer.  Two eights started fighting.  the ten was there first eating acorns and I never had a shot then 30 minutes later the three 8s put on there show.  I hope to get back out there with this cool weather.


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone else hear the load booms through out the day and into the night.  It sometimes sounds like rifle shots.  I was wondering if it was only the marble mines blasting or is it people poaching.  What do you guys think?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

bowandgun said:


> Does anyone else hear the load booms through out the day and into the night.  It sometimes sounds like rifle shots.  I was wondering if it was only the marble mines blasting or is it people poaching.  What do you guys think?



I am on the Dawson Pickens co. line and don't think I hear them. I will pay more attention now!! Are you on the east side of hwy 5????


----------



## REB 73 (Sep 25, 2012)

bowandgun said:


> Does anyone else hear the load booms through out the day and into the night.  It sometimes sounds like rifle shots.  I was wondering if it was only the marble mines blasting or is it people poaching.  What do you guys think?



you can always low boom around marble hill area even feel it in the ground


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 26, 2012)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I am on the Dawson Pickens co. line and don't think I hear them. I will pay more attention now!! Are you on the east side of hwy 5????



I am on west side of 5.


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 28, 2012)

bowandgun said:


> Does anyone else hear the load booms through out the day and into the night.  It sometimes sounds like rifle shots.  I was wondering if it was only the marble mines blasting or is it people poaching.  What do you guys think?



if your in the marble hill area its probably the mines but I wouldnt doubt poachers either because theres a ton of them in pickens county


----------



## workingfire (Sep 28, 2012)

marble mines lived here all my life and theres poachers ever were in ever county


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 29, 2012)

I currently live in Marble Hill and between Huber and Imery's blasting, It will rattle you out of the tree. Its real bad near Harrington rd. and up on the gated part of Fortner rd. The deer are so use to it, they dont even flinch. (But you will)lol.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Oct 7, 2012)

They were moving good today...saw a lil rut activity as well...love this weather...will be back at it in the morning!


----------



## bowandgun (Oct 8, 2012)

My chunk of the woods has slowed down with all of the acorns on the ground.


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 9, 2012)

The deer are moving pretty good in the evenings down in Ball Ground. No shooters yet but they are sure to pass by sooner or later.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 10, 2012)

whats the latest reports? i'm heading home this weekend and looking to burn some powder outta the old cap gun


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Oct 11, 2012)

Movement has been great in mornings and afternoons around my house.  I live about 2 miles from bent tree.  Saw buck chasing two does last weekend and my buddy saw two bucks sparring a little.  Couldnt see him well to know how good he was.  Me and a buddy have been hunting 2-3 times and have seen deer on every trip.  I shot a small buck at first light last sunday.  It was too dark to even know it was a buck, but i knew it was a deer and I love to sling an arrow!


----------



## bowandgun (Oct 19, 2012)

What is happening in the woods?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 20, 2012)

I only heard 1 shot all opening morning..I passed on a forkhorn and a doe at close range 25yrds....buck sighted 8o doe 9:30


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 20, 2012)

A little late on posting this, but I went out on Thursday mid-day to put a climber up for the weekend and brought my T/C Hawken(iron sights) .50 cal with me. I walked in and about 5 min. later I spotted this doe and a little spike bedded down . I have never hunted with this gun before and put her down with a patch and ball from 40-45 yds. First time ever! And she was DRT, no tracking needed!!!







 Good luck to you Pickens boys this season!


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats on the smoke pole take down. Yesterday was very busy I. The woods. I put a buddy of mine in a spot where he could have a great  chance to put some meat in the freezer and he ended up taking a decent 6point. Between 3 of us we seen a total of 17 deer. Heard only a handful of shots. The deer are starting to hit the foodplot a again so apparently the are getting burned out of the bountiful acorn crop. Good to everyone and be safe.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks man! I didn't hunt at all this wknd but my buddy shot a nice mountain 10 pt mid-AM today. He walked up on a 4pt and shot and out of nowhere the 10 pt jumped up and made the mistake of pausing.   It ran downhill, making the retrieval very difficult!!! Rigors of the mountain hunt.


----------



## bowandgun (Oct 22, 2012)

nice one!  saw plenty of deer just no shooters this weekend.  It is getting close to getting good.


----------



## cliffdweller (Oct 23, 2012)

JTexas that is one of the most awesome pics I've seen on here of your deer in your avatar.  Really stirs the mind -- I love it.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 24, 2012)

cliffdweller said:


> JTexas that is one of the most awesome pics I've seen on here of your deer in your avatar.  Really stirs the mind -- I love it.



Thanks man!  I was just talking to my wife about how awesome that morning on the mountain was. I took those pics shortly after finishing tracking its bloodtrail. Can't wait til we get that chill in the air next week!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be in the woods for my first AM hunt this year!!! The cold front moving in will surely be a positive! Good luck to all!


----------



## cliffdweller (Oct 26, 2012)

I have seen deer very early this week -- went on 4 A. M. hunts.  Movement was very good 8-10 a. m.  Might have something to do with the increasing moon phase.  Good luck!!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 27, 2012)

I went for the first time during gun season this AM. I saw a 3pt driving to my in-laws and thought it was a good sign but ended getting skunked . I didn't even hear a shot. No matter, still sat in the tree.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't see anything today after doing a little stalking. I went up there at 3pm and stalked for about 2+ hrs. Pretty surprised I didn't jump anything in some of the areas I walked through. Oh well, vacation day on Friday will not go to waste!!!


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 28, 2012)

Stalked from daylight until 1pm today and got skunked. Wasn't expecting such a downpour but it helped to keep the walk quiet. Hopefully this cold snap that's coming in will get them moving.


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 28, 2012)

yea i think this cold snap will have them up and stirring around if the wind will lay down


----------



## blackbear (Oct 30, 2012)

Hunted this morning it was super windy,saw 5 bucks ,I let 'em all pass...dinks....anybody else go?


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 31, 2012)

I will be in the tree well before daylight on Friday. Guy hunted today and said he saw a small buck. Hope to see some action this wknd!!


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 2, 2012)

The bucks are starting to get fired up. Had a small 8 and a 4 point come through this morning trailing a doe.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Heading up in the AM. The weather's a bit warm for my taste, so I'm getting up there EARLY…..

Burnt Mountain/136 area.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't see a single deer this AM or last night. Our neighbor shot a small 6 pt this morning that responded to "The Can". I plan on being in there again because you can't kill them in bed.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 4, 2012)

Kinda long for a spike but interesting AM. I went out this morning with a good feeling that I would at least see something. I got in my stand and immediately heard something walking through the woods behind me. It was almost bright enough to see and there was my opossum buddy. I saw nothing but squirrels the first two hours and then I saw a doe hop up out of a draw to eat some acorns. I took a shot (rushed it) and I thought I hit her because she disappeared. So I waited and glassed the area for 10 minutes and never saw her. I climbed down the tree and hiked up to the last place I saw her. I saw a big white patch behind a pile of dead branches and thought it was her. NOPE, plastic trash bag and then I see the white from her tail flip up and take off above me!!!  Well, I am livid that I wasn't paying better attention. After checking for a blood trail, I sit on an old logging road and text my wife about my failed attempt. As I am texting, a squirrel that has been crashing around in the leaves suddenly stops and begans barking. I look behind me and there is a spike climbing up the bank above the road 30 yds away. Sneaky little dude. Well, I figured my wife would be super ticked if I came home on Day 3 without any meat, so I slowly stand up and laid down the boom!!! 
Not the biggest deer I have ever shot but he will sure eat good!


----------



## drewpatt (Nov 4, 2012)

Still struggling seen 9 deer all season. Only pulled the trigger 1 time descent buck killed the dogwood between me & him. Think I heard him laugh as he trotted off.lol


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 5, 2012)

Managed to put a few pairs of tenderloin in the freezer over the weekend. Yesterday's wind really kept the deer at bay in the thickets bedded down.  I have noticed that they are starting to hit the food plots more now. I reckon with such a bountiful acorn crop this year, they're probably growing tired of them by now. Scrapes and Horn trees are starting to pop up everywhere.  As long as we do not catch a trend of warm weather, I believe the rut will be in full swing within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 5, 2012)

sbmb0913 said:


> Managed to put a few pairs of tenderloin in the freezer over the weekend. Yesterday's wind really kept the deer at bay in the thickets bedded down.  I have noticed that they are starting to hit the food plots more now. I reckon with such a bountiful acorn crop this year, they're probably growing tired of them by now. Scrapes and Horn trees are starting to pop up everywhere.  As long as we do not catch a trend of warm weather, I believe the rut will be in full swing within the next 2 weeks.



Yum!! I cut open the stomach from that spike after packing the cooler and that boy was chock full of acorns! I can't wait to get back in the woods!


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 13, 2012)

wheres all the deer any one seen any rut activity?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in dawson right on the pickens line. I seen some chaseing sat. could not tell what the buck looked like. But they ran up the ridge and a few min. later came running back down. I also seen a 3 or 4 pointer and he was looking also.


----------



## gapacman (Nov 15, 2012)

*seen*

a few does last two days no bucks yet when is the rut supposed to start in Pickens Co. or have i missed it thanks for any info guys. Rick


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 15, 2012)

typically from the 20th of nov to dec 10 is my experience.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 17, 2012)

I jumped a nice buck with a doe this PM. My buddy killed this 5 pointer (nice palmated rack) about 1.5hr later. While I was field-dressing(his first deer ever), we saw some does hauling tail at the top of the mtn. No flagging, just scattering. this guy wasn't particularly stinking or dark either. Headed back out in AM to see what I can find.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw a lot of chasing today on the mountain. I will be hitting the woods hard this next week. We have seen a lot of bucks cruising the woods. Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 19, 2012)

saw a couple of bucks just following behind some does not really chasing or anything on Sunday am.  Saturday saw 0.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Nov 20, 2012)

Neighbor killed a nice 8 point this morning...said it was chasing does...encouraging to hear but I sure would like to see it with my eyes


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive been hunting my parcel in marble hill morning/evening. The bucks are really starting to lay the sign down. Just not during the day. This weekends cooler weather should get them moving pretty good.


----------



## blackbear (Nov 25, 2012)

Bucks moving at 12:30 midday


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 25, 2012)

killed two does friday between 1200-1230 they seem to be moving midday their was 6 does together


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 26, 2012)

Bucks were really on the move this weekend, saw 5 bucks friday am.  I had one walk up on me when i got to stand and went to shoot him and the stand fell over and spooked him.  later that morning a doe with a small 8pt was followed by a big boy and the two small deer walked within 10 yds, but the big boy showed himself and then spooked by my smoke from breath i guess and ran down the ridge with no shot.  i guess that is why they get big.  good deer moving though.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Nov 28, 2012)

Seen multiple deer this season near cherokee county line just south of Jasper on club. Saw some amazing deer sign this morning. Over 20 rubs in a piece of land about an acre big! Got within 15 feet of a doe! Been an exciting season so far. Rut seems to be off.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 12, 2012)

whats been going on lately? i aint been in pickens since thanksgiving trying to get an idea for christmas when i'm home


----------



## jfd150 (Dec 21, 2012)

Seen two does last week around the high school and killed a nice 6pt and haven't seen nothing since


----------



## jfd150 (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything I've only found two sets of tracks in the past week. Some other guys I know say they haven't seen anything either.


----------



## Gunner308 (Dec 25, 2012)

I managed to take a cull buck on Saturday around 10:30. The deer are still around but are mainly hold close to creek bottoms and food plots. I haven't seen any activity on the ridge lines since Thanksgiving.


----------



## jfd150 (Dec 25, 2012)

Are you still hunting over around fortner rd


----------



## Gunner308 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah off of pea ridge.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 26, 2012)

I killed one two nights ago in the thick fog taught I shot a doe but turned out to be a button head


----------



## jfd150 (Dec 26, 2012)

There's nothing going on in sandy bottoms


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody gonna hunt in the snow today?


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 12, 2013)

REB 73 said:


> Just curious did anyone hear about a 17pt being killed on talking rock creek this past deer season?Or is this just another photo shop?



i'm gonna say photo shop considering how you cant see the hunters face and you should be able to see the hunter from this pic


----------



## REB 73 (Mar 13, 2013)

brandonsc said:


> i'm gonna say photo shop considering how you cant see the hunters face and you should be able to see the hunter from this pic



Just wondered if anyone has saw it anywhere. found it truck buck 22 pt


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 13, 2013)

REB 73 said:


> Just wondered if anyone has saw it anywhere. found it truck buck 22 pt



truck buck 22 pt?


----------

